
Ask HN: What devices do I need for iOS development? - martin_a
I want to look into creating hybrid apps with the Ionic framework (anything better out there?) in 2017.<p>For deploying the apps into the app store I will need macOS&#x2F;iOS devices. Which devices should I buy? The latest iPhone or something older to maintain backwards compatibility?<p>I think I also need a MacBook or something alike to build the app, am I right? Would an older MBP be sufficient or do I need something special in this case, too?<p>Update: I think the last part can be done via the Ionic cloud but it would be interesting to it without that.
======
mattkrea
So long as you get a MacBook that runs Sierra you'll be able to run Xcode for
some time.

Regarding dev devices I'd personally recommend getting the 6S at least so you
can use all the latest APIs (specifically 3D Touch being the one you'll find
in the 6S vs the 6) but if you don't need that you might be ok with something
older.

~~~
martin_a
Thanks, I will have a look into that!

